# Cat Urine Remover?



## whitehouse19 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi,

Firstly sorry if this is a duplicate post, I have tried a search but couldn't find what I was looking for! Secondly, sorry if it's in the wrong place!

Anyway! My youngest boy had an accident on the sofa. It was treated immediately with an upholstery foam for stain removal, but the smell of the urine is still very strong. I do not believe that the offence has been repeated as it would be very obvious if it did.

What is the best thing for removing the smell? I have heard of Simple Solution but was unsure if it was as good as people make out. Anyone tried it?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive heard that biological washing powder is the best thing to get rid of the smell.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I can only tell you what I have read here that this Stain and Odour Remover Clean Cotton 470ml by Simple Solution | Pets at Home Is supposed to work very well.There is a solution that you can make up yourself Cat Urine: Clean & Remove Cat Urine in Carpet FREE Recipe I have been very lucky and not had to use either (prob.just jinxed that ) Good luck,hope this helps.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

I used simple solution with my previous cat who came to us because a 'friend' was told she could no longer keep him (found out after landlord had threatened to kick her out because he was toileting all over the floor)

He never went in the same place after I had sprayed and scrubbed with the stain and odour remover and my Mum (who is very sensitive to the smell of cat urine) didn't notice any smell when she came to visit - well at least until he pee'd on her pillow....


----------



## Tishtash451 (May 2, 2011)

whitehouse19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Firstly sorry if this is a duplicate post, I have tried a search but couldn't find what I was looking for! Secondly, sorry if it's in the wrong place!
> 
> ...


Hi, I would definately recommend Simple Solution!! 

I have an elderly cat who now and again will soil the carpet...After using Simple Solution, it gets rid of any odours and he doesn't return to the area at all.... Its also brilliant at getting rid of stains..

I would shop around though.... the internet is probably the best place to get it from as I find pet shops charge more....

Good luck!! :biggrin:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

well if there is something that is guaranteed to work please let me know as i have never found anything, only keep the cat away from the area for sometime to come, that seems to work most times


----------



## Catnip-Kingdom (Apr 13, 2011)

Simple Solution is the way to go, you should be able to google it


----------

